# Poll for where Motorhome is parked over Winter



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Thought it would be interesting to see where MHers park their Motorhomes over winter

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/survey-21.html


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

would be if there was one. link goes nowhere.

Andy


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

strange works for me ok


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

And me. :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Not me. Skinny. 

Have to get at it from front page.

Dave


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

OK for me :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

really weird lol, bloomin computers roll on Xmas :roll:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Worked for me.

steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I've tested and it is simply the theme, Dave.

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Don't matter whether it is winter,spring, summer or autumn, it stays on my drive if it is not in use  Been out twice already this winter and will no doubt be out again before spring.

peedee


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Came up for me and voted.
Not much of a response.

Dave p


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't park in up, I use it, but when I am at home, its on my drive.

Steve

PS, Merry Christmas everyone, and all the best for the New Year !!


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Did not work for me however, it's on the drive at the moment but soon to be winging it's way to portugal with us two in tow of course, I have to go cause it does not know the way :wink: 

Ron


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We are off in ours for a new year bash in Lincolnshire so must be ready to go at all times :lol:


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

It's in the dealers at present having new headlining fitted. Then will spend 3 weeks on drive at home. And as motorhome does not like the cold it is going to take us to spain for 2 months. :wink: 

Steve


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

At the moment, I think my MH is on my drive where I normally park it. There is certainly something under the 6" of snow we had last night. However, it has been used every week so far this winter.

dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Winter*

Wherever We Park it!

Norway, France, Scotland, Spain, Andorra, Italy, Holland, Belgium, Luxembourg, Wales, England......................................................

!

So cannot cast a valid vote!

TM


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ditto.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Mines in storage, don't like it on my drive, too obvious when I'm away.


----------

